# Antippen



## elhefe (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute...

folgende Situation:

Ihr wollt irgendwo hinauf, was eine rechtwinklige Kante hat (o. auch nicht) - z.B. TT-Platte, Hochbeet, o. sonst was.

Tippt Ihr (wenn Ihr tippt)...

1. unterhalb der Kante und lasst Euch hochkatapultieren? (Mir würde die Variante besser gefallen und ich mache es zumeist so)

oder...

2. setzt ihr Euer Vorderrad auf die Kante und zieht das Rad nach? Das ist wohl wie beim Hochfahren.

Zweite Variante finde ich eigentlich nicht wirklich kraftsparend, und das ist ja der Sinn des Ganzen (na gut, es sieht auch recht stylisch aus).

Was und wie macht Ihr das. Tipps zur Technik sind herzlich willkommen, Verweise auf die VTCZ-Fahrtechniken nicht .

Also immer fleißig schreiben. Besonders Du, Ara. Als Koxx-Fahrer... .

Vielen Dank.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## mtb-trialer (13. Juli 2003)

normaler weise tippt man genau gegen die kante! 
also nicht drauf.
unter die kante tippt man nur, wenn die kante zu hoch ist um gegen die kante zu tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Juli 2003)

ersteres ist richtig...

Als ich das des erste mal Probiert hatte war ich selbst überrascht wie einfach das war... einfach dagegen und schon steht man oben aufm Hinterrad...

Mitlerweile hat sich das irgendwie geändert. ich treffe die Kante irgendwo leichter dafür muß ich aber irgendwie etwas mehr Körperschwung benutzen um oben anzukommen... Also wohl evtl. gewöhnung.......

Ronny


----------



## konrad (13. Juli 2003)

wie kann ich das am besten üben(tippen)?bisher mach ich immer nur nen rollbunnyhop,wenn ich auf ne hohe kante will-ohne erst das hinterniss mit dem VR zu berühren...


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Juli 2003)

Hm also als das bei mir des erste mal geklappt hat was auf ca. 80cm höhe. Da hab ich mir einfach gedacht, andere machen auchwas mit Antippen... das muß doch gehn, dann bin ich einfach losgefahren und gedacht einfach Vorderrad gegen die kante... Probiert und gleich oben gewesen... naja irgendwann ist dann aber doch angst gekommen was passieren könnte wenns nicht so klappt wie ich mir das denke... deshalb ist es in letzter zeit auchso gewesen das ich meist nen rollbunny mache obwohl ich ganz fest die kante anvisiere...

Und mitlerweile mit dem Richi gehts bisher noch garnicht allerdings bin ich fast noch nie mit gefahren...


----------



## aramis (13. Juli 2003)

Joa, eigentlich ist IBC diese Woche für mich Tabu, weil ich bei meinem Onkel sitze und der fährt nur ein 65k-Modem (und hat keine Flat)  

Aber zum Thema Tippen würde ich mich als Koxxer auch gern mal äußeren: Wenn du das Rad AUF die Kante setzt und das HR nachziest, ist das ja kein Tippen sondern einfach nur ein Raufrollen. Das ist gegenüber einem Rollbunny aber trotzdem noch sehr kraftsparend und vor allem sehr viel kontrollierter weil es langsamer erfolgen kann und man ständigen Kontakt zum Boden/Hindernis hat.

Wenn es zu hoch ist fürs Rollen (also alles was mehr als ca. 90cm ist) oder wenn ich was aufs Hinterrad ziehen möchte, dann tippe ich. Dabei wird einfach das Vorderrad gegen die Kante "geschlagen" um zusätzlichen Schwung zu bekommen. Ansonsten ist der Bewegungsablauf allerdings so wie beim Rollbunny, nur dass man eben aus dem Körper nicht so viel Schwung holen muss. Genauer kann ich das allerdings nicht erklären. Das muss man einfach irgendwie probieren und verinnerlichen.


Es gibt im Forum ja auch noch die Cracks, die mich im Tippen versägen (obwohl sie keine Koxxer sind ), z. B. Robi oder Levelboss. Die könnten ja auch mal ihren Senf dazu geben.


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2003)

HI TILO

also prinzipiell sollte, so hab ich dir das auch schon mal erzählt, das antippen wie es die mopedtrialer machen am besten sein, sprich genau gegen die kante tippen und den schwung mitnehmen.

das ist dann bei ganz hohen kanten wohl am besten.

dieses absetzen was du meinst ist aber denke ich diesicherere variante bei kleineren kanten, das mach/machte ich teilweise auch also ranfahren, das vorderrad AUF der kante ablegen und MIT BEIDEN rädern abspringen, du springst also quasi deinem vorderrad hinterher....

.....tja mehr kann ich hierzu dann auch nicht berichten





man sieht sich...
BASTI


----------



## Levelboss (13. Juli 2003)

Die erste Variante ist die einzig richtige!
Dabei muss man beachten, dass man die Kante von unten antippt und nicht voll dagegen. (s. Grafik)
Man sollte nicht mit dem Vorderrad dagegen knallen, sondern die Kante nur ganz leicht berühren.
Nachdem man die Kante angetippt hat muss man das Rad schräg nach oben unter sich durchschieben.


Felix


----------



## Levelboss (13. Juli 2003)

Ich hab gerade ein Video (400kB) von mir auf der platte gefunden.
Wenn das jemand mal irgendwo hochladen könnte wäre das echt cool. Darauf sieht man den Bewegungsablauf echt gut.
Sagt mal bescheid, wenn Ihr es hochladen könnt. Ich schicke es demjenigen dann per mail.

Felix


----------



## aramis (13. Juli 2003)

Joa, schick mal rüber.
Ich hab noch maßig Webspace über. 
Meine E-Mail-Addy habsch dir per PM geschickt.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (13. Juli 2003)

@ levelboss:

rofl, deine zeichnungen sind immer der knaller!!!
haste irgendwas in der richtung studiert, z.b. schlachter oder so?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (13. Juli 2003)

Nichts gegen meine tollen Paint-Zeichnungen. 
 Ich bin zwar nicht so künstlerisch begabt, wie man sieht, dafür kann ich aber umso besser trialen. 

Aramis, ich hab Dir das Vid gerade geschickt!


Felix


----------



## elhefe (13. Juli 2003)

@ levelboss (& alle)

Wenn ich so antippe, wie sagst, und ich das Vorderrad sozusagen leicht über die Kante streife, bemerke ich aber oft nicht so diesen Katapulteffekt.

Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl, dass es mich höher bringt als ohne tippen (Hab auch schon an Höhen probiert, die ich ohne tippen nicht mehr schaffe - das Tippen an sich klappt aber bei der Höhe auch nicht mehr so gut).

Ich trete beim Tippen auch (also Tretbunny?), hab blos geringe Geschwindigkeit.

Ich sollte es wohl auch mal nur mit Rollbunny probieren, das ist auch schneller. Allerdings wohl auch gefährlicher.


Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Juli 2003)

Also da ich eigentlich immer angst vor großen Höhen habe (vorallem bei neuen Techniken...) habe ich das Tippen bei 55cm Höhe begonnen. Ja das geht auch! Und jetzt bin ich immerhin schon bei 86 cm. Ich denke eine Höhe von 60 cm ist eigentlich ideal zum anfangen.


----------



## konrad (14. Juli 2003)

@angelo:   du und deine "höhen"

naja,also kanten bis 1,15m komm ich ja mit rollbunny hoch-bin dann aber nicht auf'm hinterrad...die höchste kante,bei der ich auf'm hinterrad stehen geblieben bin war vielleicht 98cm hoch-
da hatte ich aber einen sehr guten tag gehabt 
ich werd das morgen mal ein bissl üben...hoffentlich hau ich mir dabei nicht den vorbau in die "100"


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Juli 2003)

1,05 geht aufs Hr noch mit biegen und würschen. Dagegen komm ich auf 1.20 Locker ausm Bunnyhop aufs Hr. Aber irgendwie Tippe ich so gut wie nie. Lag  villeicht an meinem zu Kurzen Rad?  Naja, werde das mal jetzt üben.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Juli 2003)

Ich finde das man da keine Faustregel geben kann. Jeder hat da ja für sich individuell ne eigene Tippweise. Es kommt halt immer auf die höhe drauf an..... es gibt z.B. kanten da tipp ich oben drauf, manchmal an die kante direkt oder wenns richtig hoch ist, dann tipp ich unterhalb von der Kante - direkt an die kante dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Juli 2003)

bei niedrigen sachen: vr aufsetzten und hr nachziehen.
bei hohen sachen: von "unten" raus antippen und hochkatapultieren lassen.
bei sau hohen sachen: erst mitten treter abspringen, dann mittem VR antippen und hochrollen lassen...........
Max


----------



## bx.bike (14. Juli 2003)

also hab heut das antippen zum ersten mal versucht und eigentlich hats ganz gut geklappt. erst bei 4 palletten übereinander und dann bei ner parkbank. war ein geiles feeling. 
hier nochn schoenes bild zum träumen.


----------



## konrad (15. Juli 2003)

ey,das is doch der ben auf seiner schüssel-oder?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. Juli 2003)

jo, bisl porno aber sonst edel


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Juli 2003)

geiles bild


----------



## biker ben (15. Juli 2003)

jo das bin ich. der alex (bx.bike) is ja mein nachbar, der 2te trialer hier im 500 kuh dorf


----------



## bx.bike (15. Juli 2003)

jap kuhdorf ist gut. wenn da noch kühe wären aber meist ist da garnichts, null nur wald oder wiese oder bauern.
gartenbauverein 
hier mal ein schlechtes beispiel was so alles abgeht bei uns. das ist eine von 5 mir bekannten internetseiten aus unsrem dorf.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (15. Juli 2003)

jo mei, was a schickws doarf!

habt ihr noch n link zur site eures knabenchores, in dem ihr doch mitglied seid?


----------



## m.k. (15. Juli 2003)

So, ich habe das Video vom Felix mal ins Netz gestellt:
http://www.uni-sw.gwdg.de/~mkoenig/trial/antippen-felix_muecke.mpg

Matthias


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (16. Juli 2003)

boah, das will ich auch können! dauert wahrscheinlich noch 2 jahre bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Juli 2003)

So ein Tutorial video tread wäre schon was feines wenn das die etwas profesionelleren Fahrer machen könnten.


----------



## Levelboss (16. Juli 2003)

@ Matthias
Danke fürs Hochladen!




> So ein Tutorial video tread wäre schon was feines wenn das die etwas profesionelleren Fahrer machen könnten



Gute Idee! Ich brauch sowas zwar nicht mehr, aber Fahrer, die gerade erst angefangen haben, können es bestimmt gut gebrauchen. 
Videokamera und Fahrkönnnen  hätte ich!


Felix


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Juli 2003)

ja ich auch.
hab nur keinen webspace.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Juli 2003)

Müssten mal fragen ob die Herren von www.chainreacton.de etwas Space zur verfügung stellen könnten.


----------



## Mario-Trial (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *So ein Tutorial video tread wäre schon was feines wenn das die etwas profesionelleren Fahrer machen könnten. *



So wie auf www.vtcz.ch - da gibts auch vids, leider viel zu wenig!


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Juli 2003)

Wieso fragt bzw. helft ihr nicht dem Marko?

Sagenwirmal der Fahrtechnikbereich wirt unter www.trial-fahrtechnik.de oderso gelegt und das macht dan wer anderst und marko verlinkt das ganze nur auf seiner seite...

Weil soeine Seite macht wohl doch viel Arbeit so das er es evtl. nie komplett fertig bekommt...!?

Ronny


----------



## Mario-Trial (16. Juli 2003)

Also wenn ihr ne Extra HP bauen wollt, dann kann ich auch helfen, HTML kann ich auch!

Meine letzte HP: www.azamo.de (Thema is *******, i weiß!!)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Juli 2003)

Ich kann zwar kein html aber mit Dreamweaver und Photoshop kann ich schon gut umgehen Meine Homepage . Das wäre kein Problem die Seite zu machen.
Das ganze muss aber auch für viele erreichbar sein deswegen brauchen wir ne oft besuchte domain (so wie chainreaction.de).

Wenns nämlich niemand siehts brauch ma das ganze auch nicht zu machen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Juli 2003)

Naja ne eigene Url ist schon ok und die dann überal unter Links mit verlinkt. Und wenn die großen Seiten dann in den News schreiben neue Links... dann ist das schon ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.k. (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Wieso fragt bzw. helft ihr nicht dem Marko?
> 
> Sagenwirmal der Fahrtechnikbereich wirt unter www.trial-fahrtechnik.de oderso gelegt und das macht dan wer anderst und marko verlinkt das ganze nur auf seiner seite...
> ...



Full ACK.
Es gibt schon genug gute Seiten, die Fahrtechnik erklaeren. 
Einem eigenen neuen Projekt stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenueber. HTML zu koennen ist billig und nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, dass solche Seiten auch dauerhaft gewartet werden wollen. Meistens geht sowas irgendwann den Bach runter, dazu gibt es genuegend Beipiele.
Die vtcz Seiten liefern auf jeden Fall schon genuegend gutes Material. Da muss man das Rad nicht nochmal erfinden, sondern sollte sich lediglich um Erweiterung bemuehen.

Interessant waere vielleicht ein Fahrtechnik Wiki. Weil sowas offen ist und wohl leicht zu handhaben, obwohl mir da die Erfahrung auch fehlt.

Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Juli 2003)

Boah man man man erst lesen dann antworten... 

So mein ich das doch, den Kompletten Fahrtechnikbereich vom Marko übernehmen und mit Videos... fortführen aber eben als eigene URL da der Marko euch bestimmt nicht die Daten zum kompletten Zugriff auf vtcz.ch gibt...

Ronny


----------



## m.k. (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Boah man man man erst lesen dann antworten... *



Ja und...?
Hab ich irgendwas gegenteiliges geschrieben.
ACK = Acknowledgment = Bestaetigung
Alles klar?

Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Juli 2003)

Uups...
naja der Satz sollte mehr so als scherz sein aber naja dann hab ich mir wohl nen Eigentor geschossen, vieleicht sollte ich auch erstmal lesen bevor ich poste 

Ronny


----------



## Mario-Trial (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von m.k. _
> *
> HTML zu koennen ist billig und nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, dass solche Seiten auch dauerhaft gewartet werden wollen. Meistens geht sowas irgendwann den Bach runter, dazu gibt es genuegend Beipiele.
> *



Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel! Und ich finde so beschissen sieht meine (bzw. die meiner Mutter) nicht aus. Und es ist alles von mir gemacht, d.h. php, jscript, etc.

Außerdem habe ich lediglich meine Hilfe angeboten, wenn sie nicht beansprucht wird, dann eben nicht 

Also ich finde die Idee gut, gerade weil ich auch noch net so gut trialen kann und mir bei der schweizer Page einige Videos fehlen, die die sache ergänzen würden...


----------



## tobsen (16. Juli 2003)

das problem is nicht html, sondern design und in der nötigen erfahrung und da fehlts einfach bei so einigen meilenweit.
ich könnt mich so aufregen, wenn einige schreiben: html is kein problem, ich check des....
da gehört einfach weit mehr dazu als in irgendnem wysiwyg-editor ne datei als .html abzuspeichern...

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario-Trial (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *das problem is nicht html, sondern design und in der nötigen erfahrung und da fehlts einfach bei so einigen meilenweit.
> ich könnt mich so aufregen, wenn einige schreiben: html is kein problem, ich check des....
> da gehört einfach weit mehr dazu als in irgendnem wysiwyg-editor ne datei als .html abzuspeichern...
> ...



Das Design ist (fürs erste) doch erstmal sche!ßegal!!!! Natürlich soll se nich wie ne Beepworld Page sein, aber fürn Anfang zählt doch erstmal viel mehr der Inhalt, oder liege ich da falsch?!?!


----------



## tobsen (16. Juli 2003)

leider denken viel zu viele so wie du  
des ganze netz wird zugemüllt......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Juli 2003)

Ich find die Idee auch gut. Es gibt sicherlich eine ganze Menge Moves und und Variationen, die nur wenige können bzw. benutzen. Man könnte ja auch ne Showtrick-Ecke einfügen. Da kommen bestimmt ne Menge lustiger Sachen bei raus, die noch kein Schwein gesehen hat... 

nicht dass ich da nicht schon nen paar Ideen hätte oder so....


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Juli 2003)

ich finds auch gut und werde es auch versuchen zu realisieren.
den meisten wirds helfen sich zu verbessern und wer es nicht gut findet brauchts ned anzuschauen. und wenn das web irgendwann platzt vor lauter voll.


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Juli 2003)

Dann habt ih Trottels endlich alle was zu tun  
 

Ronny


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Juli 2003)

im gegensatz zu dir müllen wir dann neds forum zu. 

wesch wasi mohn????

helf lieber mal dem matze euer trainingsgelände zu säubern, anstatt unnötige posts zu machen...


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Juli 2003)

Ich fahr doch nicht 60km eine Strecke nur um das Gelände zu säubern... 

Außerdem bin ich Krank die Woche und in der Woche könnte ich eh nicht nah LE fahren da ich normal ja auch arbeiten muß ........


----------



## Mario-Trial (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *leider denken viel zu viele so wie du
> des ganze netz wird zugemüllt*



Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Logik nicht?!?!

Wenns Netz zugemüllt wird, dann doch wegen dummen Inhalt, den kein Schwein braucht. Außerdem hab ich doch auch gesagt, dass es ANFANGS ausreicht!


----------



## m.k. (17. Juli 2003)

Bevor man sich hier noch gegenseitig anpisst, sollte man vielleicht erstmal klarkommen und sich ueberlegen, was denn ueberhaupt Sinn und Zweck der Geschichte sein soll.
Soll es ein vollstaendiges eigenes Webprojekt werden -- mit Videos *und* Beschreibungen. Oder soll es lediglich eine Sammlung von kleinen Videoclips sein, die bestimmte Techniken demonstrieren.

Letzteres ist kein grosser Aufwand und dagegen hat auch niemand was.

Die Sache mit den Beschreibungen ist einfach, dass es sehr schwer zu realisieren ist. Erstmal muss es Leute geben, die schreiben *koennen*. D.h. die die Technik verstanden haben und dazu nach in der Lage sind, sie textlich zu vermitteln.
Wobei die Vermittlung so eine Sache ist. Ich habe festgestellt bei mir (da ich selber Anfaenger bin), dass reine Ablaufbeschreibungen mir nicht soviel bringen. Viel wichtiger ist eine Art Weg, wie man wohin kommt. Z.B. welche Uebungen sind eine Voraussetzung, um eine bestimmte fortgeschrittenere Technik zu erlernen. Sowas vernuenftig aufzuschreiben ist sehr sehr schwer und vermutlich auch nicht eindeutig, so dass ich glaube, dass es nur wenige Leute gibt, die das ueberhaupt koennen.
Mit den Videos ist es genauso. Ich weiss seit 1 1/2 Jahren, wie ein Treter aussieht. Trotzdem hat er erst vor ein paar Monaten zum erstenmal bei mir funktioniert.
Beim Antippen habe ich noch gar keinen Plan, wie das funktionieren soll, natuerlich kann ich ca 4-5 Paletten hochfahren, aber das ist kein Antippen, wie ich jetzt erfahren habe (hier waere vielleicht interessant: Wie kommt man vom Hochfahren zum echten Antippen? Welche Modifikationen im Bewegungsablauf muessen vorgenommen weden? Um mal wieder zum urspruenglichen Thema des Threads zu kommen). 
Ich denke wesentlich mehr bringt es, vor Ort sich mit Leuten zu treffen und ueber die Techniken zu diskutieren -- ich weiss das geht auch nicht immer, das Problem habe ich auch.
Wenn ihr sicher seid, dass euch so ein Projekt irgendwie weiterbringt, dann tut es. Alles was ich wollte, ist, dass man sich *vorher* ueberlegt, wie sinnvoll sowas ist, ob es wirklich gebraucht wird. Damit man nicht unoetig Energie verausgabt.
Ich fuer meinen Teil gehe dann naemlich lieber raus und fahre Rad.

Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Juli 2003)

tommytrialer... weil mich das jetze echt mal interessiert... war alls was du geschrieben hast für mich bestimmt!? Weil ich sehe da teilweise den Zusammenhang nicht!

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRider (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ_DisTurB _
> *
> 
> Das Design ist (fürs erste) doch erstmal sche!ßegal!!!! Natürlich soll se nich wie ne Beepworld Page sein, aber fürn Anfang zählt doch erstmal viel mehr der Inhalt, oder liege ich da falsch?!?! *



Als das Design ist überhaupt net scheiß egal !
Da du den Inhalt dem anderen Schmackhaft machen musst !
Ist wie beim essen !
Wenn's ******* ausieht mag keiner egal wie gut es ist !
Ungekehrt jkann der inhalt fucj seien aber des design gut und so ist die site auch gut !
(vgl essen: McD !)

Ich könnte euch helfen
(bsp.:
www.wasserwacht-kaufbeuren.de
www.kickme.to/agreek
)


----------



## tobsen (17. Juli 2003)

oh ja, du bist unser mann...


----------



## aramis (17. Juli 2003)

Sooooooo ein Sche!ß.
Das Design ist natürlich wichtig, gerade wenn man etwas präsentieren möchte, wie ein Unternehmen, einen Verein etc. Es ist aber immer nur da, um den Inhalt ansprechend darzustellen.

Gegen minimalistisch gestaltete Seiten, in denen die Information im Vordergrund und das Design im Hintergrund steht, ist nix einzuwenden. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür ist vtcz.ch. Ein seeeehr schlechtes Beispiel hierfür ist elmar-h.de. 
"Minimalistisch" bedeutet ja, dass das Design eben eher schlicht ist, nicht dass man davon brechen muss.

Für die "Vermüllung des Netzes" sind viel mehr die Web-Projekte verantwortlich, die mit einem supertollen aufwendigen Design (und ewigen Ladezeiten) daherkommen aber keinen wirklichen Inhalt haben, bzw. keinen Inhalt, der dem Design-Aufwand gerecht wird. Ich spreche von solchen dämlichen Poser-Seiten, von denen es haufenweiße im Netz gibt.

DarkRider ist wohl so einer, der das Netz mit seiner sehr fragwürdigen Logik in eine riesen große Müllhalte verwandelt.

@Tobsen: Du bist doch so ein Webdesign-Typ, da ist es sehr verständlich, dass ein professionelles Layout für dich einen sehr hohen Stellenwert hat. Allerdings solltest du auch Laien zugestehen, mal eine Web-Präsentation zusammen zu zimmern, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt deinen Ansprüchen (oder denen deiner Kunden) genügen würde.

Aber dass es Seiten gibt, deren Schöpfer zur Strafe nicht weniger als einen gezielten Schuß in die Stirn verdient haben, darin stimme ich voll und ganz mit dir überein.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Juli 2003)

design bla bla bla, es geht hier um eine eine mögliche Tutorial site. Da muss man kein Design genie sein um eine anständige seite zu machen.

So wie die """how to"""   Seite auf trialswork.com .
Was ganz schlichtes eben, so ne seite kann jeder designen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Juli 2003)

design bla bla bla, es geht hier um eine eine mögliche Tutorial site. Da muss man kein Design genie sein um eine anständige seite zu machen.

So wie die """how to"""   Seite auf trialswork.com .
Was ganz schlichtes eben, so ne seite kann jeder designen.

Es soll die Beschreibung vom trick da sein + Bilder oder Video dazu.... mehr brauch ma nicht


----------



## billi (17. Juli 2003)

reicht für sowas net nen ftp ?
da kannste bilder , videos und texte unterbringen und brauchst dich net ums design zu kümmern
dann vergiebst noch n paar rechte damit n paar leute was hochladen können und alle sind zufrieden


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

das ist doch dann der größte scheiß


----------



## billi (18. Juli 2003)

warum


----------



## wodka o (18. Juli 2003)

@billi
Hast du sowas schon mal benutzt? Wie stellst du dir das denn vor? Eine Übersicht für die Videos und Texte muß es ja doch geben,also kann man gleiche eine Seite machen...
FTP ist (in diesem Fall) totaler Quatsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Tcha billi ist halt son mensch der immer alles besser weiß *duck*


----------



## m.k. (18. Juli 2003)

FTP ist ein einfaches Transfer-Protokoll. 
Das schoene an den Mark-Up Sprachen ist ja gerade, dass hier eine Kombination von Text und Bild ermoeglicht wird. Zusammenhaenge koennen durch Verweise, Links repraesentiert werden.
Struktur ist wichtig bei der Aufbereitung und Darstellung von Material. FTP leistet so etwas nicht. Die Struktur kann hier allein durch Verzeichnisnamen dargestellt werden, das mag bei gewissen Sachen sinnvoll sein. Hier jedoch nicht.
Das schliesst natuerlich *nicht* aus, dass bei einer Videosammlung einzelne Videos *auch* via ftp runtergeladen werden koennen. Wo http ist, ist oft auch ftp. Das muss sich nicht ausschliessen.
Aber sobald Texte ins Spiel kommen, sollten diese aufbereitet sein in einer Mark-Up Sprache.

Aber davon abgesehen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Beitraege bzgl. eines moeglichen Designaspekts gesehen. Es waren nur sehr wenig Beitraege, die etwas konstruktives bzgl. eines moeglichen Inhaltes geliefert haetten. Fuer mich stellt sich immer noch die Frage, was dieses Projekt gegenueber anderen Tutorial Seiten auszeichnen soll und warum es notwendig ist. Wenn ich lese, es soll so sein wie xyz -- warum ist es dann notwendig, es nochmal zu machen, wenn es xyz (und dazu noch zyz, zxy,...) schon gibt?

Ueberlegt euch doch erstmal eine INHALTLICHE Grundlage und vergewissert euch deren Notwendigkeit, bevor ihr euch ums Design kloppt.

Matthias


----------



## billi (18. Juli 2003)

lol gonzo
wo hab ich den hier was besser gewusst ? 
ich hab nur n vorschlag gemacht  , ihr müsst ihr na net annehmen ...


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Ich kann ja mal sie log's ausm IRC ... raussuchen...


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. Juli 2003)

jawoll gibts euch! 

ne! was soll denn der quatsch sich hier jetzt zu streiten? 
das kommentar von dir gonzo war echt unangemessen, billi hat wirklich nur nen vorschlag gemacht und nicht geklugscheis5ert!

also vertragt euch wieder und gibt euch die hand!

viele grüße henrik!


----------



## billi (18. Juli 2003)

tja gonzo , da kann man eben nix machen wenn man sich net versteht, aber ich häng es net an die grosse glocke und ich geb auch net immer n dummen komentar wenn du was schreibst
am besten is wir gehen uns aus dem weg 
und des im irc war das selbe wie hier , man versucht ne diskusion anzufangen und dann artet das immer aus und alle streiten sich , da hab ich echt kein bock mehr drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Es geht halt immer so das du irgendwie nichts begreifen willst und imemr wieder fragst warum,weshalb .......
das ist für mich klug*******rei tud mir leid!


----------



## billi (18. Juli 2003)

fragen stellen ist klugscheis.serei  
also sind alle kinder klugscheis.ser ?
es könnte ja auch sein das mich manche dinge ebend interessieren und es mir auch nicht reicht wenn man sagt "es ist nunmal so" ,
wenn du es nicht erklähren kannst sag einfach " hey billi , tut mir leid , aber ich kann es dir nicht genauer erklähren" und die sache währe gegessen 
da muss man doch net immer n streit anfangen


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Wer hier immer den Streit anfängt bist du doch...


----------



## billi (18. Juli 2003)

na klar ich provoziere gerne


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

das habe ich schon gemerkt


----------



## billi (18. Juli 2003)

na dann schlag ich mal vor wir vertragen uns wieder und ich trink n bierchen für dich mit   higs oder auch 3..4..5..6..


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Ich hab damit kein Problem...


----------



## billi (18. Juli 2003)

wenn du wüsstest wie lecker das bier is dann hättest du ein problem damit


----------



## DarkRider (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Sooooooo ein Sche!ß.
> Das Design ist natürlich wichtig, gerade wenn man etwas präsentieren möchte, wie ein Unternehmen, einen Verein etc. Es ist aber immer nur da, um den Inhalt ansprechend darzustellen.
> 
> ...



1. Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht !
Und ob ich das Web "zu müll" ist net dein BIer !
2. Jemand der kein Plan vom Leben hat soll leise seien
3. Wieso ist meine seite müll?
4. WEnn du ein Problem mit mir hast schlucks runter und "vereck" !

5 Sorry wenn ich mich im ton vergreife aber das muss raus


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. Juli 2003)

@billi 
hör auch zu provozieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (18. Juli 2003)

tragt Eure persönlichen Fights wo anders aus, sonst ist der Thread hier geschlossen....

Nicht nur Websites müllen das Web zu sonder auch Post (ja Aramis so ist es  )

Gruss Till


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Wiedermal der Möchtegernmoderator der sich aufspielt


----------



## Mario-Trial (18. Juli 2003)

könnt ihr jetzt mal aufhören????

Müsst ihr immer noch einen drauf setzen???

Was hat er denn jetzt gemacht?? Meiner Meinung nach regiert er vollkommen richtig!!! Wozu ist ein Mod da, wenn er für all seine Aktionen von euch irgendwelche "Beleidigungen" oder ähnliches bekommt??? Ich bin zwar noch nich lange hier, aber irgendwie kommen manche posts ziemlich Kindergartenmäßig rüber!!!

Ich wette jetzt kommt wieder was gegen mich


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Nö kommt nicht...
 aber irgendwie bin ich heute gut drauf also will ich streiten. nix für ungut... tt² das kommt bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit nicht wieder vor!!!

Ronny


----------



## Mario-Trial (18. Juli 2003)

Nicht, na gut ich dachte schon einige von euch sind, wie in Foren, die ich wegen ständiger sinnlosposts (beleidigungen, etc.) verlassen habe.

Naja ich hoffe das mich mein Eindruck getrübt hat, ich finds nämlcih eigentlich ganz gut hier


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. Juli 2003)

Ist das hier ein Trialforum oder ne billige Talkshow bei RTL. Man ihre seid Trialer und eigentlich sollte euch der Sport verbinden und nicht in solche Diskussionen ausarten.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

*LOL*


----------



## Hupe (18. Juli 2003)

*kopfschüttel*(teilweise echt bekloppte beiträge hier)

Also ich find die Idee mit den Videos gut! Es muss ja gar net immer so haargenau beschrieben werden. Aba ich finds gut, wenn man sich mal ideen holen kann und danach sich auf sein Radl schwingt und ausprobiert, was man daraus machen kann!
Also machts gut!

LArs *moeeep*

@mod : wie wärs, wenn ihr ma nen BattleThread aufmacht, da könn sich dann alle verbal auf die Fresse kloppn und die anderen Threads haben mehr inhalt als beleidigungen...


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

Wo sind denn die Beleidigungen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (18. Juli 2003)

man gonzo! lass es doch einfach jetzt dabei beruhen und hak nicht immer wieder nach!


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2003)

OkOk


----------



## aramis (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkRider _
> *
> 
> 1. Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht !
> ...



*1.* Finger ausm Po, du Spinner!!!

*2.* Ich kenn deine Seite überhaupt nicht; hab mich nur zu deiner seltsamen Meinung geäußert.

*3.* Es ist total dämlich, Dinge wie "Jemand der kein Plan vom Leben hat soll leise seien" zu schreiben, nur um die Aufzählung noch ´n bissl zu füllen.

*4.* hm...

*5.* jaaa...

*6.* War noch was?

*7.* Nö!

*8.*...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (18. Juli 2003)

Wie schon gesagt: Ist keine Talkshow... also geht zu Arabella & Co wenn Ihr weitermachen wollt!
@Aramis & CO: Ihr könnt mich ja bei Salesch & Co verklagen


----------

